# Tomcat: zentraler Class-Ordner?



## Fats (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo, hallo!

Sagt mal, gibt es beim Tomcat einen zentralen Class-Ordner ähnlich dem zentralen LIB Ordner $CATALINA_HOME/lib/? 

Hintergrund. Ich habe verschiedene Contexte, die alle in $CATALINA_HOME/webapps/$CONTEXT/WEB_INF/classes eine Config-Datei liegen haben. Diese Datei ist über all die gleiche. Ich will nun nicht, wenn ich da irgendwas ändere, alle Contexte durchgehen und in 20 gleichen Dateien was anpassen müssen. 

Besser wäre ein zentraler Platz wie zum Beispiel $CATALINA_HOME/lib

Im Speziellen handelt sich hierbei um eine hibernate.cfg.xml ... falls das zur Beantwortung der Frage hilfreich ist 

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Fats


----------



## Marsman (7. Dez 2007)

Es gibt einen solchen Ordner. Gemeinsam verwendete Klassen gehören entweder in common/classes oder besser in shared/classes.   Die Verwendung solcher Verzeichnisse für Bibliotheken und Klassen, wird gerade in einem anderen Thread in diesem Forum diskutiert. Die meisten raten davon wohl ab.

Was deine hibernate.cfg.xml angeht, habe ich bisher in jeder Dokumentation gelesen, dass diese in das Quellverzeichnis (src) des Projekts gehört.

Titus


----------



## Fats (14. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank, das werde ich mal ausprobieren! Das Problem der zentralen LIB/classes ist wohl, daß man dabei auf alle installierten Anwendungen (contexte) Einfluß hat. Grade bei unterschiedlichen Versionen kann das ggf. zu Problemen führen ... 

Gruß
Fats


----------

